# Chrome hogging CPU and SSD >_<



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

i woke up this morning to Google Chrome using over 60% of my CPUs and constantly writing to the SSD.  Ive tried several methods of fixing this to no avail.  I've even reinstalled Chrome 4 times to see if a reinstall would help.  Any other web browser uses almost 0 CPU resources (im on FF atm).  Just wondering if anyone has this problem or have had it before.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 14, 2012)

I can safely say I don't have Chrome spamming my HDD, maybe its related to overflooding RAM. No problem with chrome hogging CPU either, even with 20+ pages filled with stuff I average less than 50% on my crappy laptop. Chrome has a tendency to leak ram though, you might want to take a look at that.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 14, 2012)

You have loads of memory. Create a small ramdisk 512K or 1GB. Put Chrome temps onto a ramdisk. Profit. Faster... and no wearing of SSD. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107670


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i woke up this morning to Google Chrome using over 60% of my CPUs and constantly writing to the SSD.  Ive tried several methods of fixing this to no avail.  I've even reinstalled Chrome 4 times to see if a reinstall would help.  Any other web browser uses almost 0 CPU resources (im on FF atm).  Just wondering if anyone has this problem or have had it before.



Dump it fully. Thier might be a bad temp file that remains even after uninstall. Chrome leaves hidden files all over the damn place. Uninstall and do a "deep" cleaning of it. Then reinstall.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 14, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I can safely say I don't have Chrome spamming my HDD, maybe its related to overflooding RAM. No problem with chrome hogging CPU either, even with 20+ pages filled with stuff I average less than 50% on my crappy laptop. Chrome has a tendency to leak ram though, you might want to take a look at that.



Here's a somewhat lame article on fixing memory leaks in Chrome, FWIW:  http://web-browsers.knoji.com/how-to-fix-memory-leak-in-google-chrome/

I suspect you might have a plug-in that is causing the problem, not the browser itself?  Checked for viruses?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dump it fully. Thier might be a bad temp file that remains even after uninstall. Chrome leaves hidden files all over the damn place. Uninstall and do a "deep" cleaning of it. Then reinstall.



tried that and the problems still persist.  I have even removed all extensions to no avail.  Any other browser is just fine, its really bugging me cause i  Chrome and now i have to back to firefox...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> tried that and the problems still persist.  I have even removed all extensions to no avail.  Any other browser is just fine, its really bugging me cause i  Chrome and now i have to back to firefox...



You cleaned out the registry? Also did you try a system restore?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

So i think i located the problem.  IBA opt out extension was causing the high cpu usage so i removed it.  I'll  update later if the problem arises again, as of now i only have 2 extensions and i dont think they will cause a problem.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 14, 2012)

If that did not fix it for you...

Try disabling the pre-rendering ( this should disable dns prefetching ), restart chrome, and see if it stops doing the misbehavin'.

Used to be in the "settings" -> "advanced tools" -> "privacy".

Used to use Chrome, but stopped using it.  I prefer another browser.
I had to many problems with Chrome at the time.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You cleaned out the registry? Also did you try a system restore?



I use Revo Uninstaller to remove troublesome programs and no i didnt try a system restore yet (i always use that as a last option)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

95Viper said:


> If that did not fix it for you...
> 
> Try disabling the pre-rendering ( this should disable dns prefetching ), restart chrome, and see if it stops doing the misbehavin'.
> 
> ...



So what do you use now? (don't wanna turn this into a browser war. Just curious)



AlienIsGOD said:


> I use Revo Uninstaller to remove troublesome programs and no i didnt try a system restore yet (i always use that as a last option)



I agree its causes more problems then what its worth. However its a nice safety net if needed.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 14, 2012)

I didn't answer for that reason.  Did not want to cloud the situation.

Netscape Navigator... just kidding!

Opera, actually, 12.01 stable for main and 12.50 for playing with. Both 64 bit builds.
12.50 is still buggy and un-stable with some features.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

95Viper said:


> I didn't answer for that reason.  Did not want to cloud the situation.
> 
> Netscape Navigator... just kidding!
> 
> ...



I knew you were gonna say Opera! lol.

Anyway Alien you get her workin yet?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

yea i did.  after removing IBA Opt Out extension everything is back to normal.  Going to look into creating a Ramdisk today to reduce usage on my SSD.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> yea i did.  after removing IBA Opt Out extension everything is back to normal.  Going to look into creating a Ramdisk today to reduce usage on my SSD.



Don't bother with that man. I have a SATA II SSD and I have formatted and beat the HELL out of it. More so then the average user. I use Photoshop on it as a scratch disk!!! I ran that little life test on it and it said under current usage I have 8 years left lol. SSD are a lot tougher then people understand.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 14, 2012)

what is there in chrome that people like it so much?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> what is there in chrome that people like it so much?



Secure, fast.


----------



## Drone (Aug 14, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> what is there in chrome that people like it so much?



The fact that they can be stalked by Google.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Secure, fast.



You honestly notice a difference between it and FF? I've never been bothered to try Chrome for any particular reason so this is a legit question.

Cause after the BS in the OP plus what you said about it in your two first posts...I would think _don't_ reinstall. Plus I don't trust Google any more than I trust Facebook (and I do not use the latter).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You honestly notice a difference between it and FF? I've never been bothered to try Chrome for any particular reason so this is a legit question.
> 
> Cause after the BS in the OP plus what you said about it in your two first posts...I would think _don't_ reinstall. Plus I don't trust Google any more than I trust Facebook (and I do not use the latter).



IE and Chrome are rated the most secure. Speed isn't as important to me as security. But this has been discussed in other threads so I don't want to derail this one. Just note this wasn't Chromes fault but a plug in he used which can happen with any browser. Also keep in mind FF puts crap all over your drive also.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

i personally stopped using FF when the memory leak was prevalent in earlier builds.  Chrome just works better for me thats why i switched.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 14, 2012)

Well can't fault your reasoning at the time...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> yea i did.  after removing IBA Opt Out extension everything is back to normal.  Going to look into creating a Ramdisk today to reduce usage on my SSD.



Send a Report to the Creator of that extension


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Send a Report to the Creator of that extension



I did  and its actually Google that makes the extension https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/iba-opt-out-by-google/gbiekjoijknlhijdjbaadobpkdhmoebb


----------



## btarunr (Aug 14, 2012)

I can confirm this:


----------

